# Kernel panic - uknown-block(3,3)

## ro0

Hi! Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen Gentoo 2007.0 mit der neusten Kernel-Version installiert.

Anfangs habe ich genkernel benutzt. Damit hatte ich auch keine Probleme und mein System ist ohne Probleme gebootet.

Doch jetzt hab ich mir vorgenommen einen eigenen Kernel zu baun.

Nach ein paar Problemen, die ich gelÃ¶st habe, hÃ¤nge ich jetzt fest und komme nicht mehr weiter.

Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung beim booten:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "hda3" or unknown-block(3,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(3,3)
```

Vorher auÃerdem noch:

```
hda: unknown partition table
```

grub.conf und fstab habe ich Ã¼berprÃ¼ft -> Alles in Ordnung.

Die Treiber fÃ¼r meine Filesysteme (boot: ext2, root: ext3) und meinen Chipsatz/IDE habe ich fest in den Kernel eingebaut (nicht als Modul).

Wenn jemand noch mer Infos braucht, nicht zÃ¶gern zu fragen! :D

Freu mich Ã¼ber jeden noch so kleinen Hilfe-Ansatz.

----------

## manuels

wie sieht denn dein kernelparameter root=??? aus?

Hab die vermutung, dass du root=hda3 geschrieben hast und nicht root=/dev/hda3

----------

## ro0

Sieht ganz gut aus  :Smile: 

Schau selbst:

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/hda3
```

Und hier ein Teil meiner fstab:

```
#<fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1
```

//edit

Hier noch meine Kernel-Config: http://nopaste.ch/1e89d227a0504e8.html

----------

## musv

Zeile 791: CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

Bei den neuen Treibern heißt das nicht mehr hdx sondern sdx. Allerdings solltest du Dich entscheiden, ob du die IDE-Treiber oder die PATA-Treiber verwendest. Beides gleichzeitig halte nicht für keine sonderlich gute Idee.

----------

## ro0

 *musv wrote:*   

> Bei den neuen Treibern heißt das nicht mehr hdx sondern sdx. 

 

dh. ich soll alle hdx durch sdx ersetzten?

Hab ich mal in der grub.conf ausprobiert. dann passiert:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - syncing: VFS: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

Vorher wars unknown-block(3,3). Bei meinen Genkernel-Kernel  :Wink:  läuft das ja auch mit hdx.

Und ich hab in /dev keine sdx. :/

Hab die PATA-Treiber jetzt raus genommen.. kommt der gleiche Fehler, wie im ersten Post beschrieben.

----------

## manuels

hast du denn in /dev hdx?

Vielleicht hast du nicht den korrekten Treiber ausgewählt

----------

## ro0

 *manuels wrote:*   

> hast du denn in /dev hdx?
> 
> Vielleicht hast du nicht den korrekten Treiber ausgewählt

 

Ja, hab hdx in /dev. Wie gesagt: mit Genkernel läuft alles.. mit hdx.

 *ro0 wrote:*   

>  *musv wrote:*   Bei den neuen Treibern heißt das nicht mehr hdx sondern sdx.  
> 
> dh. ich soll alle hdx durch sdx ersetzten?
> 
> Hab ich mal in der grub.conf ausprobiert. dann passiert:
> ...

 

Hab nicht alle ersetzt. Jetzt nochmal alle hdx durch sdx ersetzt:

```
splashimage=(sd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.21-r4

root (sd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.21-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda3

```

Doch dann ist der Grub-Splashscreen schwarz-weiß und total verpixelt. Kann sogut wie garnichts erkennen.

Hab trotzdem mal versucht meinen Kernel zu starten. Klappt aber nicht. Fehlermeldung kann ich leider nicht erkennen (weil, wie gesagt total verpixelt).

----------

## ro0

Keiner ne Idee? :/

----------

## kurt

 *manuels wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab nicht alle ersetzt. Jetzt nochmal alle hdx durch sdx ersetzt:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

du verwechselst wohl was! nimm doch root(hd0,0) und splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz für grub den der weiss einfach nicht so recht was sd0,0 ist.

dann solltest du den sata und pata treiber wider reinmachen den root=/dev/sdaX wird unter sata/pata/scsi verwendet, root=/dev/hdaX ist für ide treiber  

kommen wir nun zu deinem eigentlichen problem wegen sdaX

```
#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

#

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD is not set

#

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

#

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

#

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

#

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set
```

klar findet sata/pata keine festplatte den der scsi treiber für festplatten und cdrom ist ja bei dir auch nicht im kernel

wenn du willst das dir wirklich jemand hellfen kann musst du auch genug angaben posten zum beispiel noch ein ausdruch von lspci

gruss

kurt

----------

## koschi

Check mal ob du

Device Drivers ---> ATA/ATAPI/MFL/RLL support ---> Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support (BLK_DEV_IDEDISK)

aktiviert hast. Kann mich dunkel daran erinnern, dass ich es mal versehentlich deaktiviert hatte und den gleichen Fehler bekam.

----------

## AmonAmarth

es wäre ebenfalls interessant zu wissen ob du IDE oder SATA platten verwendest, dem entsprechend musst du deinen kernel anpassen weil das unterschiedliche chipsätze auf dem board sind

----------

